# My new shrimps



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Got some new shrimps recently, took a few pics tonight while watching them. Sorry for the pic quality, they are mostly still in their temporary tanks and not easy to take better pictures.

The "Dream Blue", basically selected breeding from blue velvet. They get very blue when fully grown, this little fella is only about 1cm long and still have potential.









My black and red pandas,



























And my blue bolt,









I got these shrimps and a few other in my trip back home. And when I got back, my female CWS was heavily saddled. So I put it in a breeding box with another CWS (I was so hoping it was a male)... and two days later (see the CWS in the middle right)...









Hope you like these shrimps....


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Need to have a Super Like button here - nice pickings on your trip.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah finally....your CWS is berried. Are you going to put her in a breeder box to watch for the babies? You will have a hard time finding CWS babies in a big tank as they are soooo clear looking.

My 2 are still going strong, but so far no more berries. Going to try some
BW Dance to see if they might get it on....Barry Manilow music might help or I could just turn out the lights for a while....hmmmnnn, that worked the last time 

Congrats on the nice shrimps. Did you buy them in the US?
BTW...that red wine looks to be carrying the Dragon gene (black spotting on the red) now you need to get more babies, so we can buy from you LOL.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Ricky, I saved the top secret though ;-)

Anna, I went back home, the real shrimp paradise -- Taiwan -- where bees are called Taiwan Bees lol

I'll leave the berried CWS in that tank, the track record of baby surviving in that tank has been perfect. I hope the babies will make it anyway because I can only find two CWS now, the other one has been missing while I was away, maybe just hiding somewhere I don't know. Luckily, at least I know I have a pair now.

Actually the fully red WR show more dragon than the red panda. When I was in Taiwan, I saw a few CRS I really like but they were so expensive. Not that I didn't think they are worth it, I just wasn't sure if they will make the flight and custom inspection. I have been wanting to have a tank for nice CRS until I saw a tank full of red pandas, it looks so nice. So nice CRS will have to wait.

BTW, here is the pictures from the breeder of Dream Blue. This is what they look like when fully grown. I was told it's about 60% to 70% true breeding but I'll see.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

And in case you wonder what kind of CRS burned my eyes, here is one of the examples.... really made me want to dump all my CRS ;-) Maybe next trip, I hope.
PS: not my shrimp, it's from a breeder in Taiwan, and I didn't get any (sadly)


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow...need sunglasses just to look at that one LOL


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

[/QUOTE]

I know where these pics came from they are from bob in the states right? These guys go for 12$USD each. I want to get but I hate the shipping fees and the risks


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

No, I didn't get it from Bob, I went straight to the source ;-) I didn't know how much they'd be worth in the states, I'll see how they breed first. Wish me luck.



camboy012406 said:


>


I know where these pics came from they are from bob in the states right? These guys go for 12$USD each. I want to get but I hate the shipping fees and the risks[/QUOTE]


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Very nice Randy


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

ah I see. btw very nice looking red legs wine red u got there. how many did you bought?? and how much for it if you dont mind


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

camboy012406 said:


> ah I see. btw very nice looking red legs wine red u got there. how many did you bought?? and how much for it if you dont mind


Mind you that panda is about 1.0cm now, I'm sure the leg colour will get better when it's grown up. I don't want to discuss the price I paid for them in open forum as it will get the wrong way to some.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Randy, are they really deep royal blue with black on the tail? I know who it is who breeds them and they are extremely beautiful. Are they a morph of the Blue Jelly/Blue Rili or a cross of the Blue with Carbon, what do you think?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

bettaforu said:


> Randy, are they really deep royal blue with black on the tail? I know who it is who breeds them and they are extremely beautiful. Are they a morph of the Blue Jelly/Blue Rili or a cross of the Blue with Carbon, what do you think?


I have no idea as the breeders normally don't tell much about how it's done. Out of the 10 + 2 I got, three looks just like carbon rili, but the middle part is more blue than carbon. And most of them have black tail and/or head sections, as seen in that picture.

The rumor is it's snowball -> blue velet -> dream blue. Even in Taiwan they are not very common, partially due to price, partially because Neos aren't as highly valued over there.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Ddddrrrroooooooolllll!!!!!!!!! Dreamy dream blue WOW!!! I think I'm in love...lol That CRS is very awesome too. Nice shrimp Randy.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

*Incredible*

Incredible picture Randy. The name is very fitting. Thanks for the post. Please to update your success here when the time comes.

I am not sure I can keep up with all you shrimp masters. First it was the Cardinal from BigDaddy, and then Blue Tiger from Aaron, and now this Dream Blue.


----------



## tonyyyz (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice shrimp. I'm still pretty new to this hobby... Want to get more tanks now.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Those blue shrimp are a sight for sore eyes.. I can only imagine having a tank with these guys roaming around in it one day. Great pics.. very, very pretty shrimpies. You 'da shrimp man Randy !


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Very nice, randy! You've got all the colours of the rainbow in your shrimp tanks!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Jiinx said:


> Very nice, randy! You've got all the colours of the rainbow in your shrimp tanks!


I have red, orange, green, blue, I'll find a tank and squeeze in some yellow and look for some purple shrimp to make a rainbow ;-)


----------

